# Cat Breeder's Website



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

dfghjkl;fghjn:


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

I do.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Mind you, that's not saying much. 
You have a black Oriental????


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

BAH! Where did you get her? Can you Pm me the breeder? I've wanted a black Oriental girl since the beginning of time! But they're like hen's teeth. Perhaps people don't want their black girls to go as breeders.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

My oh maintains and designs our site Fluffy


----------



## catlover10 (Mar 27, 2008)

i haven't got the know how. I want to learn though!


----------



## SAKURA (Mar 20, 2008)

My hubby does ours .


----------



## jambermush (Apr 3, 2008)

I bought a "websites made easy" kit. 
I know my site isn't much, but at least I can update it myself all the time!

Anyone interested, the name of the kit is advertised on my site!
Or PM me


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I am doing my own site at the moment if I ever get time to finish it. I used to pay to have someone else do it but it was just money down the drain, plus then I found out that the web designers I used were having copies of all correspondence kitten enquiries etc made via their clients contact pages sent direct to them. As they are kitten breeders themselves I found that rather distasteful and unprofessional and that cemented my resolve to do my own.

A friend recommended this package Make Your Own Website her work used it apparently. Once you start doing your own site is not as hard as you think its going to be.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey jambermush, just had shufty on your site-your cats are gorgeous and an obvious credit to you and your mum,great site and easy to navigate-well done


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I just got a freewebs one for free, lol. There are step by step instructions so its easy peasy, you are allowed about 8 pages (may be even more now) and it does the job for me.

You can have pics, different music on each page, and a guestbook. What more do you need.

Have a peek and see what you think (needs updating btw, lol)

saynamore persians :: saynamore

I do also get kitten enquiries from it, so it must be popping up somewhere


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

I designed and update my own website, much better and cheaper than getting some one else to do it, and they have the cheek to charge you each time you want to update it as well, If i can do it, then any one can!!


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

I have one page of a blog made...but am totally lost as to where to go now Anyone know of an easy free website maker to use? I would hate to pay for something I will undoubtly screw up.......


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

My Son does mine


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you so much!! I have went to the site and bookmarked it. It is after midnight so too late tonight to attemt getting signed up. (had 7 year old granddaughter out and watched a movie) My son will probably want to choke me...keeping the little one up so late.....LOL


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sue-these are gorgeous and too cute-ya know how much fun this lot will be don't yaThey're a credit to you


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi...those little guys have all gone to new homes... their mama has been in heat this past week. She is out of it now and I have my fingers crossed that she stays out of heat for months! She needs a break. Those 6 kept her hopping. LOL


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi SueWill keep all tails,whiskas and paws crossed here for a quiet one for youHow've ya been diddling anyhow-not too bad i hope


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh...what a time I have had. To start with, a farming neighbour found one of their farm cats dead from having been struck by a car. It was a semi wild kitty and had given birth to 3 kittens up under their trailor home. They found this out two days later when they heard loud mewing.... There was a crawl space under their home and they crawled in and found 2 babies with their eyes not open. That evening my son and another fellow managed to find the third kitten which had crawled some way into the insulation. Its mouth was full of the stuff. I undertook to bottlefeed the lot of them and everything was fine until last evening. One, the last to be found was not doing well. I have it on a heating pad but it is on its way out. It had been the most vigorous of the bunch but never did nurse well. I wonder if the blown in type grey insulation could have been inhaled? Poor little thing is dying. Homes had been found for all 3 so I would not have been stuck with them. I gave it a bit of liquid baytril but am afaid nothing is going to help. I could not stimulate it enough for it to use the bathroom last night. They have been doing so well...its discouraging. My three little himmys are doing great. They are two weeks old today and have their eyes open.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

What is liquid baytril?

Good on you for trying anyway. How long ago was it that the kittens were found?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh DS-so sorry to read this, i know it's dis encouraging but you wouldn't have been able to live with yourself if you'd not tried-and given their unfortunate circumstance's 2 out of 3 is good going and great to hear your 3 cutie fur muffins are well These are the negatives that come sometimes with slaving to cats but thankfully as you know the positives do far out way the negatives-keep up being a great slave-your do good things and it showsGreat picture too


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

The little fellow died this morning. They were found on Sunday and the mother had been killed Friday morning early...so they went two days without food. I found out tonight, that the little one that died had its little mouth full of insulation pieces when it was found. My son had told me that and I thought they had gotten it all out....but tonight I was told that they believed he had swallowed some....probably that is why I lost her (him). I think it was female...but really too young to tell. One little one had its eyes open today...that would make them 9 to 10 days old?? So far so good with these. There were three spoken for...and now there are only two..... Kittens must be a hot item this year.  I have a new litter due any time after Sunday. Mom is a blue cream lynx. Her name is Chloe and she is a living doll. The pic is of her.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Desertstorm said:


> The little fellow died this morning. They were found on Sunday and the mother had been killed Friday morning early...so they went two days without food. I found out tonight, that the little one that died had its little mouth full of insulation pieces when it was found. My son had told me that and I thought they had gotten it all out....but tonight I was told that they believed he had swallowed some....probably that is why I lost her (him). I think it was female...but really too young to tell. One little one had its eyes open today...that would make them 9 to 10 days old?? So far so good with these. There were three spoken for...and now there are only two..... Kittens must be a hot item this year.  I have a new litter due any time after Sunday. Mom is a blue cream lynx. Her name is Chloe and she is a living doll. The pic is of her.


Awwww so sorry to hear that hun! You did your best for them tho and thats what you need to concentrate on


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi I just noticed your question ...Liquid Baytril is an antibotic. I had some on hand. It is usually used for respiratory infections.


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry about the kitten that died but well done for doing your best...Fingers crossed for the rest of the kittens and keep us posted on how they are all getting on! Good Luck.x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Desertstorm said:


> The little fellow died this morning. They were found on Sunday and the mother had been killed Friday morning early...so they went two days without food. I found out tonight, that the little one that died had its little mouth full of insulation pieces when it was found. My son had told me that and I thought they had gotten it all out....but tonight I was told that they believed he had swallowed some....probably that is why I lost her (him). I think it was female...but really too young to tell. One little one had its eyes open today...that would make them 9 to 10 days old?? So far so good with these. There were three spoken for...and now there are only two..... Kittens must be a hot item this year.  I have a new litter due any time after Sunday. Mom is a blue cream lynx. Her name is Chloe and she is a living doll. The pic is of her.


Oh Sue-really sorry, but as already said keep up your heartwarming and lifesaving care,Chloe is beautiful and looks every inch a doll and very happy to be in kitten-she'll do you proud


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

How are the Kittens tonight ?


----------

